# Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

## flic

whitch Kernel driver i have to use?

lspci -v:

06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. Killer Wireless-N 1202 Half-size Mini PCIe Card

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at f7880000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

----------

## charles17

Have you already searched the wiki?

http://wiki.gentoo.org/index.php?title=Acer_Aspire_V5-573G&redirect=no#Wireless

----------

## flic

yes, but no wlan ;O(

I have enabled in Kernel Configuration:

```
 <*>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support

       [*]     Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support                                                     

       [*]     Atheros ath9k AHB bus support                                                         

       [*]     Atheros ath9k debugging
```

----------

## charles17

So what's yout output of lspci for that device? Does it have a driver assigned? 

```
# lspci -k
```

----------

## flic

```
lspci -k

...

06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. Killer Wireless-N 1202 Half-size Mini PCIe Card

```

----------

## flic

i dont know, what i have done, but now it works 'grimpf

----------

